# Lowes BBQ Grillware Gas Smoker



## grandmaster (Apr 2, 2006)

I am a newb to smoking, and looking to purchase my first Smoker.  I have been reading the posts, and today I went out and did some window shopping.  I was wondering if any of you have seen the BBQ Grillware smoker over at lowes and what your thoughts of it were?

To me, after having read numerous posts and trying to become as much of an expert as I can on the subject, this smoker seems very promising.  It is 22.83"X18.30"X46.85" and weighs in at 75.55#'s, according to the manual that I thumbed through.  It is not square though, the front and back sides are convex and the sides are straight.  It has stainless hooks at the top for hanging,  four stainless racks, a stainless water pan that is about as big around as the smoker, the wood box is about as wide as the smoker and about 2" deep, and it has a cast brass burner.  The only thing that was misleading is Lowes has it labeled as a 20,000BTU burner, but the box as well as the manual stated 15,000BTU.  Price is $169.  I have looked at the 2 Wal-Mart GOSM's for $98 an $128, and the Camp Chef 18" smoke vault at a store locally that had it on sale for $199.  I have not been able to find the heavier duty GOSM to compare to.  But so far the BBQ Grillware seems to be the better smoker.

If any of you have taken a look at it what do you think?  Is a 15,000btu burner enough for a smoker?  Of all the smokers I have looked at so far, this one seems to have the thickest gauge of steel so it would seem the best to keep the heat.

I look forward to your thoughts and comments!

Thanks!
Louis


----------



## bbqblitz (Apr 2, 2006)

15k will be just fine where you live. If it was snowing and blowing, maybe not. That looks like a pretty good smoker. I'm setting up a good bro of mine with one almost the same. For 169, i don't think you can go wrong. 

Good luck, bro.


----------



## grandmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for you comments BBQBlitz.  I really think this smoker would be perfect for me, the only drawback is the size.  I would like one that is a tad bit wider for full slabs of ribs and a packer brisket.  Of course everything looks smaller on a showroom floor, but it looked kind of small, but if you go buy the dimension it is a decent size.  HEHE!  I sounds soo confuzed! :? 

Louis


----------



## soflaquer (Apr 4, 2006)

Grandmaster,

I am familiar with the smoker you speak.  For a home unit, it seemed quite sturdy.  The only drawback I immediately noticed was the capacity.  If all you plan on ever feeding is your family and a few friends, then you're good!  A Full Packer Brisket would never fit on those small racks, but you could alsways do a Point or a Flat.  Remember, when purchasing a Smoker, always buy more than you'll think you'll need.  Once the bug bites you, you'll be surprised how quickly that  Cooker you thought 6 months ago never has enough room for everthing you want to throw on it!  

That being said, I was impressed by the thickness of the steel construction and their use of stainless.  Even though I am a new owner of a "Gas" Smoker, I alway try to steer the Newbies toward "Stick Burners" so they can learn the fundamentals of true smoking.  There truly is an "Art" to doing it correctly, and that will never be learned if all you've ever used is a "Set it, and Forget it" model.  

Everyones uses and purposes vary, so it is a personal decision you'll have to meke.  Good Luck, my friend...........let us know what you decide on!

Jeff


----------



## grandmaster (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Jeff,

Thanks for your comments.  The size really is the only thing that concerns me with the Lowes unit, to bad they do not make a model that is a little larger.  But according to the dimensions it does not seem that small so I thought maybe it was just deceptively small.  Kind of like how the 60" TV I just bought did not look that big in the store next to all the other TV's, but when I got it home, it seemed HUGE! :)  I have seen the Wal-Mart GOSM's and the Camp Chef Smoke Vault 18" in person.  In another thread someone had commented that they would have probably chosen the Camp Chef over their GOSM.  Well, I do not know if they have changed their manufacturing process since then, that post was older, but I did not think it was any better constructed than the Wal-Mart GOSM.  As a matter of fact, I thought the Wal-mart GOSM was better.  They both seemed to use the same gauge of steel and the GOSM's door shut without having to push the bottom closed to get the door fully shut like I had to on the camp chef unit, but I assume that could have been poor assembly in the store.  So I am clearly torn and confused on what to get now.

LOL!  Now as for the first smoker being a "stick burner" to learn the art...hehe well I do not have an artistic bone in my body!  I like to let the artists perfect the art and then let the engineers, scientists and techno weenies break it down and make it repeatable for others.  I kind of equate it to an artist drawing an outline of batman, and putting it in a coloring book.  I could not draw batman to save my life, but give me that coloring book and some crayons and I can color inside those lines! :lol:  In all honesty though, a stick burner is not totally out of the question at this point.  Academy has the ECB for $29, so that may be an option for a starting point. Or maybe the smaller New Braunfels Hondo Jr. which is a horizontal side box smoker much like that small Char-broil which is about $79.  Who'd a thunk choosin' a smoker would be so darn hard!

Louis


----------



## soflaquer (Apr 5, 2006)

You are correct, it can be a grueling process given all the choices that are before you these days.  I would be hesitant to recommend an ECB if a nicer unit is within your budget.  I can tell you that the GOSM "Big Block" I just purchased is twice the unit you've seen at Wally World with much more thought put into the constructrion and design.

As far as the "Art of Smoking", you've already picked up the brush by being on this Forum, now it's our job to show you how to use it!

Good Luck and Happy Hunting!

Jeff


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 5, 2006)

I totally agree! Finding the best smoker that will suit your needs gets harder all the time. There's more to choose from every year. :D 

BUT - buying a custom built rig is exponentially more difficult. It's the difference between renting an apartment and being the general contractor to build your own home. WOW was that ever tough! They just finished painting my trailer rig and said it's ready for pick-up.

The only bullet smoker that I recommend to folks looking to buy that type is a Weber Bullet. The main reason is most of the other cheaper bullets have no way to control airflow or tell the internal temperature of the unit without having to perform many modifications. Most of the mods are cheap & easy and make the unit more stable but they still don't compare to the WSM. I had an ECB and never cared for the tiny access door to tending the fire and refilling the water pan. Also there is no way to get to the lower rack without completely removing the upper rack, which is a total pain to me.

For vertical smokers, I recommend square uprights with a full front door that allows complete and easy access to the fire, water pan, and every shelf in the smoker. Otherwise I'd suggest a horizontal offset smoker, as they also give you easy access to food & fire, and normally donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t require a water pan. Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve just never been happy with ECBâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s.


----------



## ajeddery1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Louis,

My name is Art and I am from El Paso, Texas and I'll tell you the smoker you are looking for is an excellent smoker.  I have one on hand and I it was bought at Lowe's but for some reason I can not find another one anywhere else. I have bought mine about three years ago on sale from the end of summer sales for $90.00.  My friends and especially my father loves it and we have looked everywhere else and not one can be found.  the model # is SG-1000 and the item # is 43138.  This is the exact smoker you are looking for and it has the exact dimensions you have noted on your posting.  I have grilled turkeys, hams, chicken and ribs on it and believe me its always a hit. 

I have a friend that lives here in El Paso and he has taught me not to only use fire wood but also use dried branches from fruit trees. I did not believe him, but after he gave me some and I tried it - it really gave a scent of fruit in the meats depending how much of it you burn in the burner. 

I wish I could have been more help full in your search but if you do come across where we can purchase them please leave me a message because I'm so desperately to find one for my father.  He is now 80 years old and has fought cancer three times and thank God he is doing well at this time and I would love to give him one so he may  enjoy it while I am enjoying him.

Best of Luck,

Art


----------

